# CoverScout: Is There a PC Alternative?



## Kadratis (Jun 6, 2007)

Just to reiterate, I'm looking for a product similar to the functionality of equinux's OSX only product *CoverScout*. I don't own nor can I afford a Mac right now, so I gave a look on their website to make sure that it was Mac only and Googled around and found nothing. Anybody know of a good alternative, whether it's freeware/shareware/etc. or otherwise?


----------



## Kadratis (Jun 6, 2007)

Nevermind, I found the solution: Album Cover Finder. It was so simple and it was right under my nose! LOL. Go ahead and close this thread please!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice link. 
I'm going to try that software out.


----------



## Kadratis (Jun 6, 2007)

By the way, if you wanna go freeware, there's a SourceForge called Album Art Downloader, but I don't know if it is able to sync with iTunes.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Album Art Downloader is good, Kadratis! Thanks!


----------

